# This mornings bike ride.



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Slowed down a little to take some pics. Here's a couple.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i love both these photos. i'm glad you slowed down for the first one 

i like the quirky aspect of #1 all the lines and angles and the perspective really appeals to me.

#2 has excellent bokeh, a perfect match for the berries in the foreground. i also like the comparison - the thin stem and the thick trunk. good composition. are the berries from the tree shown?

thanks for sharing these


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

yo Badf1,, you do a lot of riding or do you race? Just curious with you having the speed lace and Redline hubs etc. sitting on the double butted spokes and double walls you got there. LOL My son raced! Pic one I like the most..


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Misnamed Thread*

Madf1, you didn't go on a bike ride...you went on a photo shoot by bike..LOL 

Nice pics, btw!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trey, please dont tell me your a leg shaving Roadie! :slimer:

I know exactly where you were. Riding from Wilcrest that bridge was my first shot of Goo.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Looks like you're short a spoke or two.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Glad ya liked it. No I don't race, just ride. Bike was a payment for doing some work for a guy. It replaced my old high mileage steel framed bike. I actual ride offroad usually but the trails are wet. Koru, the berries were a different plant. Just like the idea of the little guy growing in the shade of the bigger tree. And no I do not shave my legs Gary!


waterspout said:


> yo Badf1,, you do a lot of riding or do you race? Just curious with you having the speed lace and Redline hubs etc. sitting on the double butted spokes and double walls you got there. LOL My son raced! Pic one I like the most..


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Thursdays ride.*

Afew more from today. Which flower in the road is more appealing to look at. What would you have done different on any of them?


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Koru said:


> are the berries from the tree shown?


Those are elderberries......mmmmmmmmm Good. Just don't eat any of the green parts . We have them all over our yard.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

for me the first flower is definitely the better photo. i believe that not only what is in the foreground of an image, but also what is in the background is just as important and has perhaps even more influence over our thoughts.

in the first photo, my mind wonders how that flower got in the middle of a road... instantly i know it is a road or a path because of the shape and length. i wonder where the road goes. was the flower tossed out of a car window? did it fall from a tree that i can't see in the image? it's full of mystery, and forces me to think further, to come up with answers (or more questions that want answers). 

in the second photo, there is appeal however because the background trees block off any further possible imagery, my mind stops working and focuses more directly on the flower and the immediate ground surrounding it.

it's like taking a photo of a shut gate and comparing it to a photo of an open gate. it's like when you're taught to paint, how the eye can follow a path through a painting. if there's a tree in the way on the path, or if the gate is closed, the mind shuts off and readjusts to what it can see, not what it cannot.

i like photo #3. i wonder if there is more appeal from a different angle, and perhaps if it were offset further from the centre of the photo.

photo #4, i would have liked to see a little space beyond the tail end of the insect. i think you probably had space there, but it was eaten up in the framing.

beautiful clear photos with great colours, all four. thanks for sharing and for giving me food for thought.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

madf1man said:


> Afew more from today. Which flower in the road is more appealing to look at. What would you have done different on any of them?


Those are excellent pictures. I really like them. 
Thats funny, I just went out this morning and took a picture of a trumpet. I like your pictures much better.....I thought mine was neat until I saw yours..


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*From this morning 7-24-07*

What a beautiful cool morning, Had to stop for this oppurtunity.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

well that's got my muse tinkering. 

these are absolutely beautiful photos. thank you so much for sharing them.

rosesm


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> What a beautiful cool morning, Had to stop for this oppurtunity.


How did you do that? Teach me some basics bro!

BTW. Did your new camera show up yet?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Anytime man, Sunday morning? The man upstairs provided the scene I just had to slow down to enjoy it. No special settings, just the little CanonPS in auto. The Mlll is close, I am now #2 on the list which should mean next shipment they get in the next week or 2.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

That first one from today is very nice!


----------

